# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  boubouille

## boubouille

Bonjour les gens , je suis une ancienne de Rescue mais comme je suis pas venue depuis quelques années je crois je vais me représenter pour ceux qui ne me connaissent pas ou ne se souviennent plus de moi  :Smile: 

Donc Mélody , 30 ans xD je suis VG depuis 8 ans ( un peu grâce à Rescue) , en couple depuis 8 ans également avec un omni (qui mange de moin en moin de viande)
J'ai 2 gros chats qui auront 8 ans aussi cette année (adoptés via Rescue tout bébés) Fury et Abyss ainsi que 2 axolotl d'un an, Snow et Luna, un petit couple et 4 tritons asiatiques (dans un autre bac) qui doivent avoir environ 3 ans et un combattant bleu que j'ai depuis un peu plus d'un an Blusky.

Je suis assistante de régie dans le cinéma depuis le début de l'année (je ne supportais plus la vente) et j'aime ça.

Nous avons le projet avec chéri de partir en début d'année prochaine passer 1 an ou 2 à l'étranger, un projet très excitant, le seul truc chiant c'est que je vais devoir caser mes bestiaux pendant tout ce temps et c'est ma principale source de stress xD.

Voilà voilà  :Smile:

----------


## chanloue

coucou, rebienvenue à toi "chez toi" hein !  est marrant, je ne me souvenais pas de ton pseudo, mais quand j ai croisé ton regard sur un post, je t ai "reconnue" (je ne te connais pas en vrai bien sûr, mais ces yeux... ils ne pouvaient pas y avoir 2 personnes avec les mêmes !), curieuse, j ai cherché et effectivement, j ai retrouvé  ton trombi et ces photos du joli couple que vous formez avec M. ! 
sûr que ce sera difficile de laisser votre petite famille animale, mais en la confiant à des mains expertes et dévouées, l expérience que vous envisagez pourrait être très profitable !
bonne chance à vous !

----------


## boubouille

Merci Chanloue pour tes encouragements  :Smile:  et pour mes yeux lol c'est vrai que souvent les gens se souviennent de moi grâce à eux  :Big Grin: . Je metterais à jour bientôt mon trombi, en plus j'en ai des bien maintenant depuis que M. s'est pris de passion pour la photo xD.
Moi je me souviens de ton pseudo et de quelques autres , Je vois qu'il y à encore pas mal d'irréductibles

----------


## boubouille

> coucou, rebienvenue à toi "chez toi" hein !  est marrant, je ne me souvenais pas de ton pseudo, mais quand j ai croisé ton regard sur un post, je t ai "reconnue" (je ne te connais pas en vrai bien sûr, mais ces yeux... ils ne pouvaient pas y avoir 2 personnes avec les mêmes !), curieuse, j ai cherché et effectivement, j ai retrouvé  ton trombi et ces photos du joli couple que vous formez avec M. ! 
> sûr que ce sera difficile de laisser votre petite famille animale, mais en la confiant à des mains expertes et dévouées, l expérience que vous envisagez pourrait être très profitable !
> bonne chance à vous !


Chanloue comment as-tu retrouver mon trombi? j'ai parcouru les 8 pages et je ne le trouve pas

----------


## Sanaga

:: 
Ton trombi est dans les archives, et il manque plein de photos, tu en refais un?   Ou on ressort celui-ci ma bouille

----------


## chanloue

heu... je sais que j ai fouiné... je crois en partant de tes messages au fil des ans !

----------


## chanloue

coucou ! je t avais fait un mp hier matin !

----------


## boubouille

> Ton trombi est dans les archives, et il manque plein de photos, tu en refais un?   Ou on ressort celui-ci ma bouille


je vais plutôt mettre celui ci à jour  ::  comme ça on garde l'évolution lol
J'ai vu Chanloue merci  ::

----------

